# Pepper Annointed With the Tablecloth!



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm going out of the city for the afternoon/evening, so I got Pepper out quite early today. Just a few minutes ago, in fact. Just a quick once over and a hug. He was surprisingly receptive (especially seeing how he was so irritated last night) so I put him down on the table to give him some pets. His cage was recently moved to the table (we had a major pest infestation and had to get rid of most of our fabric furniture- so everything was moved around and the tv went where he used to be) so he'd never, uh, met the tablecloth. We never eat at that table, so I highly doubt there was any food kind of thing on it, but something excited him. He started licking a spot. Manically. And chewing on it. And tugging on it. And looking like he was fighting it, and winning. Eventually he plopped his little butt down and I said, "What was that all about?" and he... anointed. 

Now, I've heard other people say their hedgehogs have anointed with shirts and other strange things, but Pepper never has. It was weird. I wanted to share. I can still see the little wet spot. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwww! I think it's so neat/cool/gross when they annoint! Makes you forget all about yesterday. Glad you got to witness it & shared it with us!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Awwww! I think it's so neat/cool/gross when they annoint! Makes you forget all about yesterday. Glad you got to witness it & shared it with us!


 :lol: Neat/cool/gross is a really good way to describe it! 
He also stared at me very hard after, with his nose a little wrinkled up, as if to say, "Well? Are you going to laugh at me for that? You better not!"


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

haha that's so funny and cute!

Mustard has never done it (she's been living with us for 6 weeks and she's 1 year old.) Sometimes she smells something interesting, licks her little nose and starts to bite it, and I get all excited thinking that's gonna happen... well, she soon stops and goes back to sleep. Maybe she knows I wanna see it and she will never do it in front of me! :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> haha that's so funny and cute!
> 
> Mustard has never done it (she's been living with us for 6 weeks and she's 1 year old.) Sometimes she smells something interesting, licks her little nose and starts to bite it, and I get all excited thinking that's gonna happen... well, she soon stops and goes back to sleep. Maybe she knows I wanna see it and she will never do it in front of me! :lol:


I'm sure she will one day. I'd had Pepper for months before he did- maybe it's a matter of comfort. Or just catching them at the right time with the right smell!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus does it once in a while, and I always get really excited and egg him on. I have two brief videos of it on his youtube channel, but unfortunately my camera had a full memory card that day so I couldn't capture the whole thing.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Babies annoint with everything new. I recently changed the brand of aspen I was using, so the babies went _chew chew chew, foam foam foam_. Lol I used to wash my hands with Ivory, and they would annoint with that. Maybe the older ones are like "yawn, I've smelled it all. Give me something new."


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

tracie said:


> Babies annoint with everything new. I recently changed the brand of aspen I was using, so the babies went _chew chew chew, foam foam foam_. Lol I used to wash my hands with Ivory, and they would annoint with that. Maybe the older ones are like "yawn, I've smelled it all. Give me something new."


I guess so, haha! I didn't know a new tablecloth could be that interesting, but I guess when you've smelled everything else in the house... what a silly boy. I do wonder why he picked that particular spot, though.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Ive never seen Nugget annoint! (I know ive only had him for a week, but hes been introduced to some new smells, actually alot of new smells & tastes) I hope to see it one day, it looks kinda cute & gross at the same time ahah


----------

